# Box joint jig



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Box joints are probably one of my fav joints when applicable. They look attractive, are strong and not to hard to learn for the semi inexperienced woodworker. I've always used the simple jigs that are only good for a particular size but lately I've been tossing around the idea of making an adjustable sled style jig. So I'm looking for advice or opinions from those that have built any of the more advanced jigs.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I am interested also. I like your jig-much nicer then my current one.
I would like to come up with a jig that uses other then a pin in a cut slot to index the next. That is, a set up where the board is clamped in one time "solidly", the works slides over for the next slot.
Short joints are no problem. Longer ones 12", error can creep in even from the wood cupping slightly.
The photo is a guitar speaker I did some time back, showing some blow out problems that I corrected on later boxes.
My main problem now being the time it takes to do the longer joints.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Since no-one else has chimed in - I have a home-made box-joint jig that I made a few years ago.
I use it on my router table (I have no table saw) - and I wrote about it here. It's described there as "proof of concept", but since it just works I've never felt the need to "upgrade" it.
It isn't very pretty, but it is highly functional and could easily be adapted for a saw, and made more pretty.
Since it's based on a pair of threaded rods, it will cut not only "standard" box joints, but slots of any dimensions, possibly different. I use it quite a bit, including on my latest project.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have never built or used one, but I have been infatuated with Mathias Wandel's Screw advance box joint jig (see: http://woodgears.ca/box_joint/jig.html ).

I have seen him use it in a number of videos, and it seems to have a tremendous range of adjustments to make box joints of differing widths.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

the day after I saw Matias box joint jig I built one. A little learning curve about the jig, in fabrication, and in mpllementation, It's well worth it.

Some fella named knumpy stubs has transmogrified the tool and seems to claim it's his idea, but the the originator is Mattias.

woodngears! ya. I used it to whip out a set of drawers for a machinists chest.

The beauty of it is, as the increments are based on he TPI of threaded rod, any errors are NOT incremental, all you have to do is worry about the individual fit.and careful adjustment of yer dado blades.

Worried about precision due to slop in yer home made gears. when you do the math, the gearing gives you more precision than any z"additive" stop system could ever hope tp achieve and maintain.

I cut my gears by using a laminate trimmer stuck into the table saw insert, and an index wheel sliding along the TS fence. That and a cupple of rasps. NOT DIFFICULT (more fun than using a fret saw!!!)

I made it, used it, couldn't be more happy

Eric in Calgary


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I ended up going with the woodsmith style boxjoint jig. Both would have been a vast improvement over the simple single sized jigs I've built in the past. I think I would have benn slightly happier with the Matias style jig but went with the woodsmith style simple because it looked a little less complicated to build and I got the plans for free from a friend. I finished it up today and put the first coat of oil/varnish. It turned out nice and I'll post some pics on Wenesday after a few more coats of finish have dried.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Eric: "Stumpy" says in his video that the originator was Matthias. Stumpy has now modified it to remove the crank and the gears.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

I will say that I have the ibox jig and I would not trade it for anything! I have shopped around and for the time tp cost to build one that would do the same, the iBox can't be beat! I really like the wood gears jig but for me it would just end in frustration and would probably never have gotten done . That is just my 2 cents


----------

